# My Seahorse gave birth :)



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

My Seahorse gave birth finally  I am hatching brine shrimp I hope it is not too late and they dont starve :


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats!! Good luck keeping them growing


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is so cool. Hope they survive. Good luck.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hurray!!!!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome!

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I setup a batch but it takes 36 to 48 hours, what else i could do?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> I setup a batch but it takes 36 to 48 hours, what else i could do?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


If you can heat the water to around 85F they'll hatch in 24 hours or less.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you, i also have a pack od decapsoulated brine shrimp, could i feed them with those? And when should i start feeding them?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, that's so awesome. Congrats!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I doubt the babies would be triggered to eat the decapsulated eggs. I think they need some movement in the food to get the idea. At least to start. You might check out some salt water LFSs, often they have cultures going for feeding corals, etc.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

That is Awesome!!! Good luck!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome! congrats on the birth!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Google as much as u can Arash, if u raise this ones i am setting up a seahourse tank  lol


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Its very stressful  I hope the brine shrimps hatch soon  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cool! Hope it works out!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know how they'd do, but you could try feeding microworms and / or vinegar eels to them .


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

My brine shrimp batch hatched , i put some in nursery net , they are kinda fast moving for baby seahorses ! 

Some of the babies chasing and eating but some if them re so slow and lazy , i am even sure they are alive or dead  

The male seahorse is completely recovered and doing very well  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

They start eating brine shrimp babies


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome, i should start thinking what tank i am going to b setting up huh lol Good to hear


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Now i want a seahorse tank too D:

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

That is so cool!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you going to be selling some of these babies? If so how much you ask for them? I would set up a tank for some for sure. My grandson would be thrilled to see them in a tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't think I have ever seen a herd of seahorses lol very cool and congrats Arash!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Don't think I have ever seen a herd of seahorses


my thoughts exactly


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks 

Here is video update, I am able to feed them only twice a day ,I will do 4 times on the weekend.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow that's amazing. You're definitely doing something very right with your tank!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Nice vid - but I'm not sure I saw any actually eat. The BBS look a it large, but it s hard to tell on the vid. do you actually see their little bellies getting full?, you may have to find some rotifers, or make sure you are using very newly hatched BBS, within 6 hours I would say, they grow a bit the first day. The sea horse mouths are very small, they seem to suck the food in like through a straw.


----------

